# Container sharing from Bangkok to Germany



## SaschaG (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello,
I am looking for somebody who need to share a container for privat relocation.
Actually there are still between 7-8 cbm free for a cbm price of 13800THB which is around 335Euro at the moment.
Anybody who need to relocate or send something?

Cheers 
Sascha


----------

